# Adoption hearing & Final hearing - UPDATE!!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

We've received this morning the notification that a date has been set for the adoption hearing.
It says that a date for the final hearing might be decided at the adoption hearing. But how long is it normally between the two? It is days, weeks or months later?

The adoption hearing has come up quicker than I'd imagined so I'm thrilled, but would like an idea of how soon after we can plan our celebratory hearing "do".


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry Ever, can't help too much, ours was about 4 weeks but I think it varies from Court to Court depending on how they do their admin.  I would give them a ring on Monday and ask.

Not sure what went wrong with the PM will try again.

Cindy


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ever - Ours was 2 weeks Good Luck.

Fiona


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ever,

2 weeks has to pass as this is the notice the bp's have to be given by law, they can contest in this time although unlikely as this is what the preliminary hearing about.

Wow it has come quick, well done you

Dawny

x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Update girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Yesterday was the directions hearing which was straightforward and the date for the final adoption hearing has been set as Monday 22nd Sept and our celebratory hearing a few days later!!!!!!

We are on top of the world, we cannot believe it's happening so very quickly!!


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, its nice when things happen quickly!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations Everhopeful

I am a little confused (and a little jeaous!).  We only got one court date - we had a hearing date for last Friday and the Adoption Order was granted immediately (much to our surprise).  Perhaps things are different here in Scotland?

Bop


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

That is wonderful news

 

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ever

Thats great news!  Wish ours was that fast...

Bop, we only got the one date which is our ceremony day, the hearing date which the BPs are notified of is not advised to us but we know it is somewhere between the date the reports have to be in and our date (hope that makes sense).

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news Ever   

Cindy


----------

